# 4/4/08 - Norm Schultz Retires From Ohio Waterways Safety Council



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Mentor resident Norm Schultz, a prominent figure in Ohio's recreational boating community, retired from the Ohio Waterways Safety Council on March 17, following 26 years of service to the organization. 

More...


----------

